# Officially



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

ROAR Rules

NEW BRUSHLESS MOTOR RULE, 6 March, 2005. For 2005 electric modified classes you may run either brushed modified motors or brushless modified motors as defined in the rulebook and defined in this document. The 10 turn minimum specification of brush type modifieds in Rule 8.7.4.2 have been deleted.
: www.roarracing.com/rules/pdfs/2005brushless-rule.doc 

Got that from roarracing.com


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Does that mean you can run the 5800 motor in the mod class? Or is it the 4300 motor? Thanks Ralf 13


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since the 5800 is a ROAR approved "Modified" brushless motor then it can be run... as could the 4300 since it is a milder motor.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Awesome! I bought one about 6 weeks ago cause the local track owner said I could run it in club races, now I can run it in sanctioned races too. Yippie!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

The 4300 cannot be run in the stock class. Not yet anyway.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i dont think they will let the 4300 ever run in the stock


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

This is great news for the average racer. Now watch out and lets see what happens with the motor manufactures do that have not started to develop a brushless.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

If they would ever let the 4300 run in the same class as 'stock brushed'... you'd have people flocking ot brushless in droves, since it's WAY faster then stock motors are.

Allowing brushless to run in open Mod is not going to change much with todays brushless systems and motors... at least not the ones by Novak and not likely the new LRP one either... These things, like the Novak 5800 are not even close to the kind of power that generaly gets used in the high level Mod races... Maybe allowing them to run might help get manufacturers to really develop newer more powerfull brushless systems, but then... I'm not sure that's where the Market for brushless is anyway... For the average RCer, a 5800 is a pretty good option... but a 5800 isn't going to keep up with a Touring car with foams on carpet with a 10 turn in it. It also won't keep up on a 4 cell oval carpet car with a 6 turn in it...


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

For the high end racers in Touring and 4 cell oval the brushless might not be there yet. The LRP is yet to be run but at the hobby show was stated to be a more powerfull modified than the 5800. But for many of us offroad racers this is going to be more usefull and cut down on motor work by a huge ammount. NO more piles of brushes, springs, spacers, motor lathe, brush cutter and so much less motor spray.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Keep in mind. From the things that I have heard, Novak is currently testing a brushless motor that will perform as a 5turn.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I have no doubt that people are working on faster brushless stuff. However I've also heard that the current Novak stuff is suposed to be like the equivalant of a 12 turn or better, and that simply isn't accurate, so I'll beleive they have a 6 turn equivalent when i see it.

Now, clearly in some racing, more power isn't what's going to win a race... such as in off road, or even in some on-road stuff where being able to go fast in the corners is super critical, so as FishRC pointed out, there is some imediate bennift to running brushless for some racing circles...

Another thing that begs questioning with regard to allowing brushless motors to compete directly with brushed motors that are ROAR aproved... ROAR has some restrictions on burshed motors, such as the type of magnets that can be used, yet brushless motors can use more exotic and better magnets then the brushed motors can... What's up with that? Why shouldn't brushed mod motors be allowed to use Neodymium if brushless can?

Eventualy I'm farily certian that the brushless will be on top, even if brushed were allowed to use Neodymium magnets... It's a matter of time.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Kenny B has posted on the ROAR thread that there is discussion in the ROAR Oval Committee about making brushless a seperate class and a decision should be made this coming week! I am hoping that they break it out into seperate class ! Ralf 13


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

They can't possibly allow the current ss4300 brushless compete door-to-door with a brushed stock motor. That would just make stock brushed class disappear. You can't race apples against oranges. Truely brushless is going to get its own class but at a lot of clubs it will come at the expense of a lesser class because of the already crunched time constraints.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I think that the 4300 will become an entry class in RC. I know that I have had friends show some interest until they saw all the time/expense involved in motors and batteries/conditioning, all these things go away with brushless. They can bolt in a system and work on driving and chassis set up. The cost is cheaper than getting started in brushed. How many brush motor racers can buy an esc a couple of motors, spare springs, extra brushes, teflon spacers, and a lathe for less than 179.00 ? I do think that they (ROAR and any other organization that allows brushless) should keep them seperate but in the long haul some of the brushed classes will probably be replaced by the brushless. Just because of people switching over to brushless from one of the brushed classes due to expense, time, or whatever. My $.02 Ralf 13


----------

